# French President Affair



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

Just came across this post about affair of French President Francois Hollande
Hollande’s partner remains in hospital after revelations of President’s affair - The Globe and Mail

Any thoughts anyone? 

Why do man want mistress? I am not looking for bashing or one-sided comment, I am truly looking for honest answer from men here. He is a high power figure, I would assume he is the type of man who can make tough, cut throat decisions. Does he really feel happy keeping two women 'unhappy' or partially happy? 

One thing for sure, now comes D-Day, it is a lot worst for him and everyone involve than all of us here.... unless you are a president of a country not reviving yourself! If you are, I am sincerely sorry and good luck with your next election.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I have never cheated, but my guess would be that it is for the same reason that others cheat and have affairs. They are selfish and doing it for themselves. They couldn't care less if they have an "unhappy" or "partially" happy woman. They are just pleasing themselves, and possibly doing it to prove they deserve something and can get what they want (as you said they are powerful and proving it).

The better question would be why would anyone want to be a mistress knowing they are only getting half the attention they deserve? AT least with the wife (or any cheated upon spouse), they think that they are the only one and not "sharing" (exception the case of those sticking around for monetary reasons, in which case they know what they are getting into and freely accept it).


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Women throw themselves at men in power. John Prescott:



Nicholas soames:



Both of these Members of Parliament have had affairs... funny how the affairs only started when they got promoted !


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Well ya it was their power. Look at them. It sure as hell isn't for their looks.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

It's the claim of one woman that...

“Making love with Nick [soames] was like have a double wardrobe fall on top of you with the key still in the lock.’


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

vellocet said:


> Well ya it was their power. Look at them. It sure as hell isn't for their looks.


:rofl: That for sure!!


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

So... does that cover it then?

President = 70% of women will agree to sex. Some after five minutes, some after five years.

PS, in france, having a mistress is considered normal.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Was just lazily glancing through and thought the thread said "Fresh Prince of Affairs"
Was disappointed it wasn't.

Now this is the story all about how
My life got flipped, turned upside down
And I'd like to take a minute just sit right there
I'll tell you how I became the Fresh Prince of Affairs.
_Posted via a series of tubes_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> It's the claim of one woman that...
> 
> “Making love with Nick [soames] was like have a double wardrobe fall on top of you with the key still in the lock.’


Ha! Well, at least he's getting laid ... unlike some of us here


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

temperance said:


> Just came across this post about affair of French President Francois Hollande
> Hollandeâ€™s partner remains in hospital after revelations of Presidentâ€™s affair - The Globe and Mail
> 
> Any thoughts anyone?
> ...



Not trying to be snide, but my first thought was do you think a man or woman in an affair is at all concerned with anyone else's happiness but their own? It's not about dividing up happiness it's about being a selfish, self centered, over indulged person with no character.

It is hard to think if a wayward gave a flying F what their spouse felt and how happy they were that they'd stray at all. In a perfect world they'd hear the warning and correct the situation or leave the marriage if it could not be made right. But the world isn't perfect so here we are...end rant.


----------



## disconnected (May 30, 2013)

My brother lives in Auckland, New Zealand. He told us that there had been plenty of recent publicity about an affair (now ended) between the Mayor and a NZ woman (ethnic Chinese former immigrant) 25 years his junior. It appears that there's nothing sophisticated about this affair - and the Mayor refuses to resign !! His family are standing by him apparently.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The French tend to have a more liberal view of mistresses than Americans do. The French president's live-in girlfriend, who acts as First Lady, was his mistress when he was married to the mother of his children. What goes around comes around. Now she's in the hospital "with a case of the blues" because she's afraid she's been replaced.


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> The better question would be why would anyone want to be a mistress knowing they are only getting half the attention they deserve? AT least with the wife (or any cheated upon spouse), they think that they are the only one and not "sharing" (exception the case of those sticking around for monetary reasons, in which case they know what they are getting into and freely accept it).


It is like religions or cults who are giving fault hope and fault promises of 'light at the end of the tunnel, paradise or whatever you wanna call it, only if you stick it out this lifetime and do what I (aham, God) wants'.. and literally they are promising the reward only AFTER life... and people still fall for it until the day they die! Similarly, a mistress holding a fault hope / fault promise from the married man who can one day be totally theirs, the utopia, the true love, again whatever you wanna call it... unfortunately the 'one day' is probably never going to happen within her life time.

Sorry if I offend any religious persons... just my own opinion.

-----
Edit: Wait... maybe sometime they are not 'fault hope'... Rupert Murdoch is a good example, who married his mistress who is the age of his grand daughter!!


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> The better question would be why would anyone want to be a mistress knowing they are only getting half the attention they deserve? AT least with the wife (or any cheated upon spouse), they think that they are the only one and not "sharing" (exception the case of those sticking around for monetary reasons, in which case they know what they are getting into and freely accept it).


I wanted to comment about people who "deserve" something... I think it's about entitlement. 

The life is about compromising between what you think you deserve and what you can get in reality. It might not be the same.

Would you accept lower salary if you deserve more? But if you don't then you will have no salary at all... Would you accept relationship with a person you are not in love with if there is no other option on your horizon? Or reject it as you deserve "true love" which you can wait till the end of your life...

Regarding men in power affairs - they believe that they work hard, they sacrifice for their marriages and they deserve some little part-time happiness or joy for themselves. And the clock is ticking and not too much time left... Kind of simple...


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> I have never cheated, but my guess would be that it is for the same reason that others cheat and have affairs. They are selfish and doing it for themselves. They couldn't care less if they have an "unhappy" or "partially" happy woman. They are just pleasing themselves, and possibly doing it to prove they deserve something and can get what they want (as you said they are powerful and proving it).
> 
> The better question would be why would anyone want to be a mistress knowing they are only getting half the attention they deserve? AT least with the wife (or any cheated upon spouse), they think that they are the only one and not "sharing" (exception the case of those sticking around for monetary reasons, in which case they know what they are getting into and freely accept it).


If they are cheaters they only deserve half of the attention. If that.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Aerith said:


> Would you accept lower salary if you deserve more? But if you don't then you will have no salary at all... Would you accept relationship with a person you are not in love with if there is no other option on your horizon? Or reject it as you deserve "true love" which you can wait till the end of your life...


Good questions, but we all have a breaking point, and would we accept half at best, probably the answer would be "no" for most people, but ⅔ to something less than 100 of what we feel we deserve, most would accept that.



> Regarding men in power affairs - they believe that they work hard, they sacrifice for their marriages and they deserve some little part-time happiness or joy for themselves. And the clock is ticking and not too much time left... Kind of simple...



The analogy also holds true for women of power as well and their thoughts of entitlement.


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

There is a new input - the mistress might be 4 month pregnant... 

It was reported that the current First Lady is desperate to remain the First Lady and is ready to forgive the affair...
The other sources told the Hollande wanted to announce the split but cannot do it till Trierweiler is in hospital. 

So, the affair was exposed globally... Will it kill the affair? Will see...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The French are different. Both his wife and his mistress attended François Mitterrand's state funeral.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Did Hollande finally divorce? This is nothing but a fight between Mistress #1 and Mistress #2, since he is married to neither.


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Did Hollande finally divorce? This is nothing but a fight between Mistress #1 and Mistress #2, since he is married to neither.


I thought he'd got divorced before he was elected... 
So, you are saying it's not an affair - he just cheated on Mistress #1 with Mistress #2


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Aerith said:


> I thought he'd got divorced before he was elected...
> So, you are saying it's not an affair - he just cheated on Mistress #1 with Mistress #2


Mach is right. It's just frenchmen have no issues having Mistress 1 as First Lady, not even his wife and political opponent (which they also say was a cheater too).

People there are more worried about the fact they don't know for sure if First Lady is still First Lady or not at this moment. You know the money, things in order...
Also the potential security breach due Mistrss 2 delinquent friends.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Aerith said:


> There is a new input - the mistress might be 4 month pregnant...
> 
> It was reported that the current First Lady is desperate to remain the First Lady and is ready to forgive the affair...
> The other sources told the Hollande wanted to announce the split but cannot do it till Trierweiler is in hospital.
> ...


These things can go either way. Robin Cook, Foreign Sec. under Tony Blair was having an affair. I can't remember how it was exposed, but when it was, he chose his mistress. I think he did marry her. He's dead now. He did oppose the war IRaq, so he wasn't completely evil.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Aerith said:


> I thought he'd got divorced before he was elected...
> So, you are saying it's not an affair - he just cheated on Mistress #1 with Mistress #2


Hollande never married the mother of his 4 children, Segolene Royal.

Valerie is considered rather psycho in France. There's a long article about her in Vanity Fair about 18 months ago.


----------



## houser_distressed (Jan 15, 2014)

I guess the french motto is: been there, banged that.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Did Hollande finally divorce? This is nothing but a fight between Mistress #1 and Mistress #2, since he is married to neither.


They never got married I guess we would call it a common law m.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

Completely different culture and norms regarding marriage, monogamy and sex.


----------



## thebadguy (Dec 7, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> Was just lazily glancing through and thought the thread said "Fresh Prince of Affairs"
> Was disappointed it wasn't.
> 
> Now this is the story all about how
> ...


This is the funniest thing I have read in...well ever, on this board.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

helolover said:


> Completely different culture and norms regarding marriage, monogamy and sex.


All Frenchies cheat.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> Women throw themselves at men in power. John Prescott:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did their chins have affairs too?


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

thebadguy said:


> This is the funniest thing I have read in...well ever, on this board.


I was wondering if anyone noticed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Did their chins have affairs too?


Just like tit f'ing. They are chin f'able.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

vellocet said:


> Just like tit f'ing. They are chin f'able.


Now that's a visual....


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

This incident points out how precarious co-habiting is.

So many people like to say a marriage licence is just a piece of paper, but on this occasion, since Hollande is not married, why couldn't he replace France's First Lady?


----------



## too (May 27, 2013)

It might be something about the office of President in France. France's previous president, Nicolas Sarkozy, had his previous wife, who he was married to when elected, leave him for another man. Which shouldn't have come as a big shock as she had left her first husband for Nicolas Sarkozy.

Then there is the whole fact that longtime French President Francois Mitterand had a secret family apart from his public one.

Ah, those crazy Frenchmen (and by that I mean the female Frenchmen too.)


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Hollande never married the mother of his 4 children, Segolene Royal.
> 
> Valerie is considered rather psycho in France. There's a long article about her in Vanity Fair about 18 months ago.


You are right... he was never married. And i remember the article in Vanity Fair. The key point there was that 2 women in Hollande life had a fight and he was in the center and looked weak... 

Now the situation may repeat itself to some extent.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

helolover said:


> Completely different culture and norms regarding marriage, monogamy and sex.


And privacy. The French are very private.


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Did Hollande finally divorce? This is nothing but a fight between Mistress #1 and Mistress #2, since he is married to neither.


As Hollande was never married - so, technically he couldn't have a mistress - by definition. 

All his women were his partners or gfs - not sure how to call them correctly. 

However, it looks the exposure in his case was the reason to end his relationship with Trierweiler - which is really convenient for Hollande... 

Being man in power, he just uses women - or, perhaps, women use him while they can...


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

Trierweiler 'desperate to salvage her relationship with cheating Hollande and accompany him to Washington next month' | Mail Online

Even if she is crazy, feel sorry for her. Married or not, she is going through the same hell all BSs do.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

vellocet said:


> All Frenchies cheat.


Dh is from France, and he is not a cheater.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Aerith said:


> Trierweiler 'desperate to salvage her relationship with cheating Hollande and accompany him to Washington next month' | Mail Online
> 
> Even if she is crazy, feel sorry for her. Married or not, she is going through the same hell all BSs do.


I don't feel sorry for her. She was with him while he was still with Royal, with whom he has four children.

I hope Royal is enjoying this . . .


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

helolover said:


> Completely different culture and norms regarding marriage, monogamy and sex.


I read the article, but I think class differences are at play, too. Maybe rich French are okay with affairs, but plenty of people I know in France (middle class) are not. My husband certainly is not.


----------



## disconnected (May 30, 2013)

Hollande: It's all au revoir for First Lady... Dithering French president finally announces his 'shared life' with spurned lover Valerie Trierweiler is over two weeks after affair with actress was exposed | Mail Online


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, Hollande is no prize. And all of France is happy to see Trierweiler go, I am sure.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I also read the unconfirmed reports that she did up to USD2.5 million damage in the place of Elysee. She has serious enemies to be motivated to float that kind of rumor.

Of course, when W. Bush moved into the White House, the media reported rumors that Clinton's had done a lot of damage to it.

plus ca change........ right?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol. I will ask dh what he thinks of this. I heard the rumors were put down, but I could believe there was some damage.

I just do not like that woman. And dh has a low opinion of Hollande.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Stephen Colbert said, "with a name like Francois Hollande, it's apparent he can't even decide which country he wants to be from."


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

jld said:


> Lol. I will ask dh what he thinks of this. I heard the rumors were put down, *but I could believe there was some damage.
> *
> I just do not like that woman. And dh has a low opinion of Hollande.


I agree. I could imagine some amount of damage. She never appeared very stable. That's why reputation is so important. If she had appeared more stable, it would be harder to believe..... and more likely dismissed.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

I've seen these stats bandied about...

_74% of men say they would have an affair if they knew they would never get caught
68% of women say they would have an affair if they knew they would never get caught
90% of Americans believe adultery is morally wrong_

Apparently, morality has more to do with whether a person gets caught than with the act itself. I suppose this makes sense. We don't get caught for the fantasies we have in our head, but we don't feel much guilt because they are fantasies.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

staystrong said:


> I've seen these stats bandied about...
> 
> _74% of men say they would have an affair if they knew they would never get caught
> 68% of women say they would have an affair if they knew they would never get caught
> ...


Well, there are probably some people who can cheat and not feel bad about it, but I bet there are others in that statistic up there who have no idea how bad they would feel, even if their partners did not find out.

Affairs are just bad news. Transparency in marriages is the way to go.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I agree. I could imagine some amount of damage. She never appeared very stable. That's why reputation is so important. If she had appeared more stable, it would be harder to believe..... and more likely dismissed.


That's interesting, your comment about her stability. She sure was not secure. And really, Hollande was her third main guy, plus all the others she was doing (she was with 3 guys when she left Trierweiler for Hollande -- can you imagine? Okay, I think I read that in a tabloid).

That gal needs a long vacation and probably some mental health care.


----------

